# Code for embedded piercing



## Jbeck@karuk.us (Sep 17, 2018)

One of my providers recently removed an embedded piece of jewelry; the young lady had had her chest pierced, but one end of the hardware came off and the main piece slipped down into the piercing & healed over.  2 years later she decided this was a problem & came for removal.  I am coding a 10121 for complicated foreign body removal, since the doctor had to dig around and excise a bunch of scar tissue, but I am not sure what ICD-10 code would be appropriate in the situation.  Would this really be considered a superficial foreign body, like a splinter?  Would it be considered a metal fragment, since it was not the complete piece of jewelry?  Any help greatly appreciated!

J. Beck, CMC


----------



## Ritika (Sep 27, 2018)

I think you should code it as other specified complication of internal fixation or you can code it as superficial foreign body...hope this helps


----------

